# Preparing plants for use in a Vivarium?



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have been reading around here about the steps everyone takes to prepare their plants for use in their Vivs. Preparation meaning, making sure there is no live Microfauna, no eggs, etc. 

I have quite a few plants I want to prep for use, but wasn't sure of the best way to get them ready. So a few questions:

What is the safest way for the plant?
What is the easiest way?
And lastly, how long does each way take?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

MeiKVR6 has done some hands on experimentation with bleach soaking.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/33923-moss-experiments.html

That's one of the threads, I'm pretty sure there are more.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

your first step will be removing all the planting medium. you can do this by massaging the dirt out and then rinsing it out.

most plants do well with a 15minute dip (fully submerged) in a 10% bleach/ water solution. after you will need to thoroughly rinse the plants and your good to go. 

thats a pretty standard way to clean your plants
james


----------

